
Half a million people signed up to storm Area 51 - bjoko
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2019/07/13/half-million-people-signed-up-storm-area-what-happens-if-they-actually-show-up/
======
hourislate
>By Friday evening, more than 540,000 people from around the world had signed
up to attend the joke Facebook event: “Storm Area 51, They Can’t Stop All of
Us”

I'm curious how many of these folks are now on a US Government List. How will
this affect any travel plans to the USA? How will this affect any additional
scrutiny directed at US Citizens on that list.

I think the organizers forgot that the US Government doesn't joke or care for
humor.

Just stating the unintended consequences in this day and age of participating
in social media events.

~~~
Uehreka
I feel like folks on Hacker News constantly underestimate how much you have to
do to end up being someone the government is seriously interested in.

I’ve been commenting on HN in a saucy and flagrant way about the US government
for years. And let’s not be coy: I’d gladly sign up to storm Area 51 with
these bozos and take home my own alien trophy.

Here’s the kicker: Tomorrow I’m flying from Dublin to Philadelphia. I’ll reply
to this comment if I make it through security in America. If I don’t reply
within 24 hours, I beseech everyone to downvote me to oblivion for my painful
naïveté and baseless arrogance.

~~~
Fjolsvith
The downvote option goes away after a few hours, so you're not going to lose
any Karma even if you are in detention.

------
nabla9
How about storming some those Alien child detentions center at the border as a
joke?

~~~
dang
" _Eschew flamebait. Don 't introduce flamewar topics unless you have
something genuinely new to say. Avoid unrelated controversies and generic
tangents._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

